# UKBFF - Total beginners, anyone entering?



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Saw it listed on their FB page a couple of days ago.

8th November - Event is "total beginners"

Thinking of entering but total beginners is a very broad term....

ANyone else thinking about it?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great category....lots of scope for a total noob. And that's a long timeframe to come in. Should be a busy stage.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Sounds like a great category....lots of scope for a total noob. And that's a long timeframe to come in. Should be a busy stage.


Yeah i thought so too! Just waiting for confirmation around what a beginner is.

7 months to prep is nice!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Saw them announce this in the week. Will be a very busy show!


----------



## stevenmcom (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen any further details on this other than the date?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Drop pscarb a message hes a judge and might be to give you a bit of info


----------



## MissASC (Sep 28, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Saw it listed on their FB page a couple of days ago.
> 
> 8th November - Event is "total beginners"
> 
> ...


I am competing in the women's bodyfitness, but you are right there is not much info. The lady who won last year was not a beginner, as I've just seen she had entered a competition in April And October 2013, then entered Stars of Tomorrow in November!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I am


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm doing it, from what I know you cannot enter the competition if you have stepped on stage before. It's different to a normal show where you enter a beginner class. UKBFF class a beginner as 'someone in their first season of competing and not yet qualified for the british' so they can enter a beginners class for the whole season and do multiple shows.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh wow I had no idea about this! My plan was to try my first comp next April... I'm going to check this out!

Was hoping to go for bodyfitness. Doesn't leave much time though wow... don't have a bikini yet (just shoes) and have LOADS of posing practice to do. No idea if I'd be anywhere near ready in 4 weeks. :scared:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I've just looked on the events page and this one is 'UKBFF SANCTIONED EVENTS - NON QUALIFYING' - anyone know exactly what this means? I'm assuming this means that nothing much comes about of it (i.e. no benefits to future competitions etc?).

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/events_2014.pdf


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

It doesn't qualify you for the brits like the other ukbff sanctioned shows....

I'm starting to have major confidence issues!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

kristina said:


> I've just looked on the events page and this one is 'UKBFF SANCTIONED EVENTS - NON QUALIFYING' - anyone know exactly what this means? I'm assuming this means that nothing much comes about of it (i.e. no benefits to future competitions etc?).
> 
> http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/events_2014.pdf


Basically means it wont qualify you for further events, IE you win a regional show you get an invite for the British, you win the British you do Europe etc

Can I ask a stupid questions - UK BFF .... why is this in Natural Bodybuilding category ??????


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I would enter but don't wanna show everyone up. :rolleye:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats the age limits ?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Basically means it wont qualify you for further events, IE you win a regional show you get an invite for the British, you win the British you do Europe etc


Ah yep pretty much what I thought, is it wrong that I just don't see the point in entering a comp unless it has value for qualifications? Is that just me? Although I guess I do see the benefit in doing it for the experience or whatnot..



2H3ENCH4U said:


> Can I ask a stupid questions - UK BFF .... why is this in Natural Bodybuilding category ??????


Haha good point, although I do have to say it doesn't necessarily mean everyone is assisted (i.e. I'm hoping to compete next April and I'm not assisted, but yes I do expect most of the competitors to be)..


----------

